# I'm a newbie



## Jake-Sully (Oct 8, 2015)

My name is Legion - no I'm not possessed, I just have a lot of nicknames. But you can call me Jake. I'm an aspiring author who has recently sacrificed everything in the hopes of accomplishing my dream: to become a _*published*_ author. I'm a (wannabe:sulkiness musician - vocalist and guitarist - as well as an ex-audio engineer, but my passion, my heart and soul lies in writing. I'm a little scared, actually a lot, since I have nothing to fall back on (ha!) but I've always been complacent and never taken the risks necessary to chase my dreams until now. Some say I'm stupid and that writing holds no future for anyone. I say blah-blah, then so be it! If I CAN'T write then I may as well be a non-existent entity. Thanks for having me. I hope my writing inspires and moves you, and I hope I have some good insight that might aid you in your quest.


----------



## salexzee (Oct 8, 2015)

I am also a wannabe musician/guitarist. Good luck with your goal of becoming a published author. It's better to go for your goals than to wish you had gone for them.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 8, 2015)

Jake, I love your attitude.. fabulous! I want you to succeed ... This is exactly where you need to be to find the support, courage and inspiration to achieve your goals.. sooo, lets get busy! Read, explore and critique.. get to know us and let us get to know you.. we can help each other.. If I can assist you, I would love that... have a blast and let your inner writer fllllly....


----------



## PiP (Oct 8, 2015)

Jake-Sully said:


> My name is Legion - no I'm not possessed, I just have a lot of nicknames. But you can call me Jake. I'm an aspiring author who has recently sacrificed everything in the hopes of accomplishing my dream: to become a _*published*_ author. I'm a (wannabe:sulkiness musician - vocalist and guitarist - as well as an ex-audio engineer, but my passion, my heart and soul lies in writing. I'm a little scared, actually a lot, since I have nothing to fall back on (ha!) but I've always been complacent and never taken the risks necessary to chase my dreams until now. Some say I'm stupid and that writing holds no future for anyone. I say blah-blah, then so be it! If I CAN'T write then I may as well be a non-existent entity. Thanks for having me. I hope my writing inspires and moves you, and I hope I have some good insight that might aid you in your quest.



Hi Jake, I also love your attitude. Dreams have no boundaries if you believe in yourself.

Check out Dale's Story



dale said:


> This is like a testimony in progress, especially aimed at the newbies here who may become frustrated or
> disinterested for whatever reasons......
> I came here with only 2 short stories written......zero published. since being here and following the great criticisms
> i received on my works in "the workshop" from members like chris miller, jonm, tiamat10, kyle colorado and others
> ...



Testimony in Progress thread. He is now a published author.

Our Author Interviews are also worth a read. 

Welcome to our creative community!


----------



## blazeofglory (Oct 8, 2015)

Jake-Sully said:


> My name is Legion - no I'm not possessed, I just have a lot of nicknames. But you can call me Jake. I'm an aspiring author who has recently sacrificed everything in the hopes of accomplishing my dream: to become a _*published*_ author. I'm a (wannabe:sulkiness musician - vocalist and guitarist - as well as an ex-audio engineer, but my passion, my heart and soul lies in writing. I'm a little scared, actually a lot, since I have nothing to fall back on (ha!) but I've always been complacent and never taken the risks necessary to chase my dreams until now. Some say I'm stupid and that writing holds no future for anyone. I say blah-blah, then so be it! If I CAN'T write then I may as well be a non-existent entity. Thanks for having me. I hope my writing inspires and moves you, and I hope I have some good insight that might aid you in your quest.



There is passion, force, vibe and all the rest in your intention to be a writer and if one has a strong will power there is nothing one cannot achieve. This keeps one totally occupied and one can delve deeper and deeper into the psyche and can come up with something really extraordinary. Keep up with this passion and success is yours.


----------



## Jake-Sully (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! I appreciate the encouragement. And I'll start getting busy with reading, critiquing and posting to be critiqued. I like the warm welcome haha! Anyhow, I'll have two short stories up hopefully by tomorrow, since I wrote two quick ones without planning or effort, which is bad - but I decided to go with it as practice to shut off that inner editor that plagues my every character before a word is even formed - and I was a little lazy! I know, I know...


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 8, 2015)

Sometimes Jake, writing fast and furious and just having fun is a fabulous way to get mooovin and grooving...


----------



## Jake-Sully (Oct 8, 2015)

Haha, Firemajic, agreed. I personally hate the planning thing, but in the end I hate my novel more haha. So, with my current novel I'm going all out planning: interviewing characters, research, planning, premise, outline, one sentence structure, interviewing characters, research, research, research , you get the point. I must admit, for the first time in my life I'm having fun planning, I just get a little down when I write a chapter and review it later and then it sucks, blegh! I think my biggest foe besides my own laziness is editing and rewriting!


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello Jake Newbie! 

Fear ye not, there is a legion of help and experience on the forum. Enjoy.


----------



## Jake-Sully (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks Arthur G. Mustard - cool name you've got there. You published yet? I can see that on the front cover! I am a couple of hours away from posting a short story I just spent a couple of minutes rewriting this morning. Got good feedback on it, and used the constructive criticism to better it: I'll post both versions since it'll give more understanding as to how I (hopefully) bettered it. I need feedback on it desperately since I'm trying to win a competition I entered, and I've only got a day or two left to re-edit and resubmit it  Thanks in advance, you guys are awesome, I think I've found home!

Oh, I wrote it completely from head, no planning, nothing. It might be very weak. I don't know. It's hard being correctly judgmental of your own work. Other people say I'm too harsh on myself, I feel I'm not harsh enough 

Not sure what happened, posted both short stories earlier, but logging in now I don't find it here. Anyhow, time to repost - not sure if there's a word limit per reply? And, how the heck do you create a new thread/topic again, for some reason I forgot  hahaha, yea-yeah, laugh it up.

Whoops, posted in wrong thread


----------



## 20oz (Oct 9, 2015)

You're going to need to move it "Prose - Fiction".

But you're going to need to comment on at least 10(?) different threads before you can get any privileges.

Welcome.


----------



## escorial (Oct 9, 2015)

View attachment 9948


----------



## Jake-Sully (Oct 9, 2015)

haha, thanks, I was just told  I'll be sure to do that, thanks


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 9, 2015)

Greetings Jake!

I like your attitude! Write on! 

Cheers!


----------



## Jake-Sully (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Danielstj, thanks, appreciated!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 10, 2015)

Welcome. I write almost everything I do from my head. I haven't gotten a lot of feedback on it, yet. Still I like seeing that kind of enthusiasm for writing. I'm on my own leap of faith, so U understand what you're going through. Best of luck to you. I'll try to find your threads.


----------

